# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  The Tetris induced Lucid Dream

## Echoes

Ok Dreamviews Time for some team work!

So what I'm trying to do here is create a way to induce LDs using Tetris, yes everyones favorite block stacking game ::lol:: 

I was listening to my favorite podcast Radiolab, and they had an episode about  dreams. Long story short a professor from Harvard Med found in an experiment that after playing tetris before falling asleep that about 60&#37; of his subjects dreamt of Tetris. 

I've played Tetris for about a 15 minutes for the past two nights before going to bed and no cigar. So I was hoping that together we could create a new fun technique for inducing LDs. And it should be no sweat.....because everyone likes Tetris ::D: 

So I ask you to join me in playing tetris, writing down your dreams and reporting back if you dream of tetris. The ultimate goal being that Tetris will be the dream sign you KNOW will appear in your dreams
So...

1) PLAY SOME TETRIS!!! ::D:  Try it at varying times of day for different lengths of time

2) WRITE THEM DREAMS DOWN!!! and hopefully if we can combine and share info we can create a solid technique. That, since it's designed by multiple persons will work for a large group of people.

I will do just this for the next week and will report back with posts about my findings.  and don't forget JOIN IN THE CREATION!

Oh and heres a good online Tetris game. The music is just like the old one. http://www.tetrisfriends.com/

----------


## night_watcher

Well, since most dreams consist of your daily routine (least mine do....until they get weird....) I can see how playing Tetris would increase Tetris dreams. Sure! I'm in. Anyone know of a good online Tetris game?

----------


## DreamChaser

::shock::

----------


## ThreeLetterSyndrom

this is the best technique I've seen so far XD

How cool, play tetris, become lucid  ::D:

----------


## Echoes

Be sure to check out that episode of Radiolab by the way. Very interesting listening.

----------


## Relyt

I'm gonna try this!  :boogie:

----------


## pheenix345

I heard on the news that tetris also gets rid of flashbacks O.O

----------


## night_watcher

I found a free Tetris site: http://www.freetetris.org/. Now if only the blocks had "RC" on them it would be perfect...

----------


## DreamChaser

Hey...I've got 2 new similar Lucid Dream Inducers....

"The Watching Paint Dry Lucid Dream"

and my favorite...

"The Watching Grass Grow Lucid Dream"


So Exciting !

 ::shock::

----------


## Echoes

Ok... Played for a bout an hour tonight, Will post tomorrow morning.

----------


## night_watcher

> Hey...I've got 2 new similar Lucid Dream Inducers....
> 
> "The Watching Paint Dry Lucid Dream"
> 
> and my favorite...
> 
> "The Watching Grass Grow Lucid Dream"



I thought the LD was supposed to be the fun part...not the specific induction. 

Also, as I'm playing, I keep repeating to myself that "I'm dreaming" then I do a reality check. Might as well try to enhance this technique by using accepted induction techniques.

----------


## DreamChaser

> I thought the LD was supposed to be the fun part...not the specific induction. 
> 
> Also, as I'm playing, I keep repeating to myself that "I'm dreaming" then I do a reality check. Might as well try to enhance this technique by using accepted induction techniques.



Ok, no problem.
After you read and tried the 100th ...ILD, let me know if you feel the same.

Enjoy.

----------


## paragon

Interesting...I wonder what it would be like to become lucid during the Tetris game.  All those falling blocks might be a bit scary!  ::lol::

----------


## Licity

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetris_effect

This is what is causing it. I suffer it whenever I play Tetris for too long, start to see the shapes every time I close my eyes. I think the best way to utilize it would be to focus on it as an anchor for WILD.

----------


## Tobasco

I was going to mention the Tetris Effect, but Licity beat me to it.

Also, rofl @ DreamChaser.

But the "play tetris while repeating to yourself 'I'm dreaming'" thing sounds smart. Because if you play long enough, you're pretty much guaranteed to dream about it. Just integrate the whole dream thing into the experience and you're golden.

----------


## Echoes

> Interesting...I wonder what it would be like to become lucid during the Tetris game.  All those falling blocks might be a bit scary!



How do you mean use it as an anchor, I'm familiar with the idea but I don't quite grasp what you mean. Just concentrating on it while WBTBing?

----------


## DigitalNinjaLee

I have had dreams of playing tetris before and usually it is at times when i do play tetris a lot.  But, i will tell you what, this "tetris effect" has worked on some other games for me.  A big example that dominated it was Hexic HD for the Xbox 360.  This game had the same effect as Tetris.  I would imagine shapes the shapes in my head going into...say a pearl for the game.  Consequently, this makes you a lot better at the game, haha.  Same w/ Tetris.  I imagine blocks falling down and coming together to form tetrises, T-spins, the "tetris order" (message me or play me on Xbox and I'll show you it), or how to make cascades (when i played Tetris Worlds).  On another note, for a non-puzzle game, i would have a very similar experience when i would play the game Guilty Gear X-2 #Reload.  I would find myself often, either at night or just randomly, thinking about doing combos or certain moves.  More or less, how my thumbs must move for me to be able to pull of moves and i would imagine them right in front of me.
And to a point of this post, i think this may be able to work for you, since, for me at least, it stimulated my imagination and wanted me to be able to see me playing a game in front of me.  But for other people it may be different or maybe not work at all.  For most though, i think the key is to TRY to imagine doing moves or tetrises while playing the game.  This would be the most effective in trying to stimulate your mind for lucid or possibly vivid dreaming.  Or maybe it could even be used as a reality check.

----------


## ThreeLetterSyndrom

I have the tetris effect with almost all games I play, not even intense. Just play.

Also, I get it with a few games I've played very intensely, like Spyro (how cool can a dragon get?)

----------


## Echoes

Ok So just fallowing up to my post from last night. I played for a bout and hour as I mentioned before, but no Tetris dreams  :Sad: . I did however see and hear the game while falling asleep in the form of hypnagogic  images. So clearly Tetris can be  a way to incubate a dream about Tetris but how do we Use this info to make a solid technique?

----------


## ThreeLetterSyndrom

I don't think it's a completely other technique.

It's a reality check aid. Tetris becomes a dreamsign, which can make you lucid.
Also, it's probably good for noobies to see tetris and know: "hey, I'm having hypnagogia", so they know what it's like  :smiley:

----------


## Shift

It is commonly said that by focusing on something in waking life you will begin to dream more about it, so really this is applicable to _anything_ that you do in general or before bed. Also, if you read about the Tetris Effect, one aspect of it is basically influencing your hypnagogic imagery. People who play tetris a lot may end up seeing falling tetris blocks, and may be able to use this in conjunction with the HIT to enter a lucid dream. Since neither of these are new concepts, I suggest that if you would like to continue to pursue these ideas that you go to the research forums and begin a discussion there on both of these phenomenon and whether this deserves its own research, and if so to come up with a valid method and hypothesis for your ideas and to recruit participants to test it out.

You have some solid ideas down already, but I think coming up with a stricter method should help you out here. For example, should people be doing reality checks when they think of Tetris, or not, and if so how often? How good should a participant's recall be? Are you more concerned with it being incorporated into dreams and inducing DILDs, or the WILD aspect of the Tetris Effect? How long should they be playing Tetris for? Does playing it with/without music make a difference? Are there any easier things to do this with, instead of Tetris? Would listening to the music while you sleep have an impact?

If you'd like, I can move this to the research forum so that you don't have to repost it and the discussion that has already ensued.

----------


## Relyt

I did have a Lucid Dream last night, but its induction had nothing to do with Tetris.  ::?:

----------


## Tobasco

No tetris effect, but I only played for like 15 minutes last night. And jeez, it's freakin' BORING.

Come to think of it, I've had the tetris effect really bad after playing Harry the Handsome Executive all day, and with StarCraft: Brood War (again, all day).

----------


## Echoes

Thanks for the input Shift. Those are some really good questions. Sounds like a great idea to move the post to research.

----------


## Shift

> Thanks for the input Shift. Those are some really good questions. Sounds like a great idea to move the post to research.



Awesome, will do  ::goodjob2::  I'm glad you were open to the ideas, I'll try to think up some more and post them if I come up with anything  ::D: 
I'd love to participate except school is starting up. I think a Tetris addiction is NOT what I need hahaha

----------


## night_watcher

No luck with the Tetris Effect last night....though I didn't have any dream recall at all last night...second night in a row! I believe that the background sound  should act as another dream sign. Makes sense to me at least. 

Also, to the people who report it is boring, no, its repetitive. Boring? Try Pong. (GREAT! Now were going to be trying PILDs.) But, really, maybe its better to have a repetitive game. I notice that I use less and less of my conscious mind  as I play Tetris...so would that mean I am using my subconscious to guide my hand as I play? (thats a question for you psychology majors!!!) If so, maybe it is better to have the subconscious guide this, because I think that its also the subconscious that guides non lucid dreams. Not sure, I may just be rambling on nothing, but thats why I'm a newbie! We try to ramble... ::D:

----------


## ThreeLetterSyndrom

It's probably the fact that you start using your cerebellum, the small part of the brain. You're on automatic pilot then.

PILD? Genius  ::D:  Lets find pong!

----------


## deepsleep

> because everyone likes Tetris



not EVERYONE *cough* me *cough* but im desperate for a LD so i guess ill try O_o

----------


## dinhphucmywork1

Wonderful site and I wanted to post a note to let you know, ""Good job""! Im glad I found this blog. Brilliant and wonderful job ! Your blog site has presented me most of the strategies which I like. Thanks for sharing this.

----------

